# Glenwood Kayak shop closed for the winter only.



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to let everyone know that Alpine Quest Sports will be closing its Glenwood Springs store for the season on Sun Sept 27th at noon.

We will be open again in the spring.

Our Edwards, CO store will be open all winter long and remains fully stocked with all of your paddling gear needs as well as central CO's best selection of AT, Tele & Backcountry equipment.

Thanks for a great summer and all of the local support in Glenwood, we really appreciate it and look forward to next summer.

See you at the Ender on Sunday!
-Sean


----------

